# Guide Lines, by Capt. Chris Martin



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

February 17, 2018

â€¨â€¨If you are a wading angler chasing a trout of a lifetime, itâ€™s very important to begin your day with the bait that you have the most confidence in. This might be the bait that has historically been most productive for you, or the one that you have mastered the presentation of to the fish. One of the more common remarks from folks as to how they go about deciding on one bait over that of another is simply by color alone - they like one certain color over that of another. Regardless of the reasoning, it is imperative you settle upon one high-confidence lure. Constant bait swapping compromises your attention to detail and reduces the total amount of time that your bait is actually in the water enticing the bite. When you feel extremely comfortable with what you are throwing, you will be more inclined to dish out the required amount of persistence when setting up for what could possibly turn out to be a long day at the trophy office.

â€¨â€¨This winter has generally been rather mild. Outside of just a few minor occasions, we have been fortunate in that we have not experienced abnormally large amounts of rainfall or miserable foul weather. However, we do seem to continue to battle variations in wind conditions on almost a daily basis - sometimes several different wind scenarios in a single day. Such wind divergence can force you to make otherwise unnatural modifications in your repetition and rhythm, and can reap havoc on coastal water conditions in what may seem to be just a matter of minutes. Choosing a well-protected piece of fishing real estate can help counteract the effects the wind might impose on you throughout the day.â€¨â€¨

If the general area youâ€™re fishing in provides you with cover from some of the more predominant coastal wind patterns, then youâ€™ll have a better chance at riding out whatever the day may throw at you with regards to wind. Depending on the underwater terrain and whatever surrounding structure may be present, the shallows sometime provide better protection from the wind over that of deeper water, but they too will become muddied given adequate time to do so. Taking the precautionary measures necessary to select a spot that affords you alternatives throughout the day so as to allow you to take advantage of casting into the cleanest, greenest water available will definitely enhance your opportunity to persist to the end â€" until you receive what could very well be the only prize-winning strike of the day.â€¨â€¨

Like the saying goes, â€œPatience is a virtue.â€ Some may never classify this old adage as serving of any relevance whatsoever to the sport of coastal angling, yet patience is not to be discounted. Keen patience is probably the single most powerful weapon in your arsenal that you will always have readily available to you, and should always be considered a key element in your perseverance to outwit, outmaneuver, and outlast that one premium wintertime trophy that youâ€™ve been standing in one place all day to catch.
â€¨
Guide Lines by the Guides

Every once in a while, I get one or two people on the boat that have never fished before. It's these people that it is a pleasure to have because you get to be the first one to teach them to fish. On this trip, I had Paul who is originally from Nigeria. Well Paul caught the first fish of the day. It ended up being just under the slot but what was great was the process of getting the fish to the boat. I think the fight that redfish put up kind of took him off guard as he shouted he needed help reeling it in. After assuring him he could do it on his own and to just stay smooth and keep pressure on the line he got the fish into the boat. Congrats to Paul on his first fishing trip and thanks to his 3 compadres Moe, Chris, and Javier. Good times. *Capt. Kevin Matula. *

Finally, after a week of slick calm, fog and watching schools of redfish and drum that didnâ€™t hardly want to eat, finally got the wind today I have been praying for to make the action happen. *Capt. Steven Boldt. *

Great day wade fishing with some new friends covering miles of salt water pressing onward through fog most of the day. First part of the day had us down South plugging away at a few solid speckled trout. A few moves of coming up blank and worn out from the low visibility I decided to head to the back lakes where we would spend the rest of the day and it would prove to be the more productive real estate. Limits of trout and a few other good fish for the boys and it was time to point her dockside. Thanks to Capt. Todd Jones for sharing info and helping us out. *Capt. Stephen Boriskie. *

Not too bad today shuffling 2 guys wading and 2 staying in the boat. Not our favorite way to do it but got to do it sometimes. *Capt. Jason Wagenfehr.*

Past 3 days we a success! Live shrimp and popping cork was the magic combo. *Capt. Cooper Hartmann.*

*"Building The Table" *


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

Feb 18, 2018 by Parker S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had a great time, and your facility and staff were on point as expected! - Parker S. 2/18/18

Feb 17, 2018 by Rusty F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Friendliest, most accommodating staff in a sporting environment I have ever been around. Love the entire layout, and the food was the best. Don't change a thing! - Rusty F. 2/17/18

Feb 17, 2018 by Stan L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Always an exceptional experience! - Stan L. 2/17/18

Feb 17, 2018 by Chad D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had a fantastic stay, and caught all kinds of fish with some great guys. Really appreciated the quality of service and hospitality! - Chad D. 2/17/18

Feb 14, 2018 by Norman P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
World-class trout fishing. Love the experience! - Norman P. 2/14/18

Feb 14, 2018 by Aron D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Bay flats is the Ritz Carlton of fishing resorts. Chris and his team do an outstanding job with the accommodations, and holy smokes the food is like a 5-star restaurant (I compare their pork chop to Perryâ€™s famous one)! Iâ€™ve been going annually for about 5 years now and my contractor friends ALWAYS have a blast. The guides are friendly, knowledgeable and we always have a good time. Simply put, Chris makes my team look good in front of our customer! - Aron D. 2/14/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Feb 19, 2018 by Keith S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Randy greeted us upon check-in, and it felt like we were being welcomed home! This is our 3rd trip to BFL and it was actually good to be home. Everything was well above satisfactory - the fishing trips, accommodations, the food - and the staff was amazing! Hats off BFL, you guys know how to do it! We Fished with Capâ€™t Stephen Boriskie, and he was absolutely great! Weather conditions were trying at times, but he was the real deal - professional. The first morning was spent trying to find the pattern, but he put us on thefFish by mid-day with a limit of Specked Trout. Day 2 was equally as good, if not a little better, with higher quality fish. I highly recommend Capt. Boriskie (a seasoned Guide) to any BFL party. I dabble in gourmet cooking for family and friends as a hobby. I know how difficult it is to put a great and memorable meal together for large groups. The food at BFL is top-tier from the breakfast, appetizers, to the the main courses. My bar is pretty high, as I couldnâ€™t have cooked it better (which is always the determining factor). Nice Job Bay Flats Lodge! Top-notch, and super comfortable and clean. We stayed 2 nights in the Specked Trout Suite. The beds were so nice and comfortable, which led to a great night's sleep after a hard day of fishing! - Keith S. 2/19/18

Feb 19, 2018 by Josh P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Owning my own business, I know how difficult it can be at times to have great people with great attitudes at all positions. I cannot say enough how impressed I was with every single person I interacted with. Great attitudes, very helpful, upbeat and positive, and seemed like genuinely good people. Capt. Jeremy McClelland was top notch in every way. Positive attitude, willing to heckle and have fun, great boat and gear, and worked very hard to find fish on a tough day. I will request him again on every trip I take. Very, very impressed! - Josh P. 2/19/18

Feb 18, 2018 by Jimmy G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Staff very friendly, regardless of how busy they were - always willing to be helpful. Rooms super clean. All social areas very clean. Meals phenomenal! Capt. Jeremy McClelland was superb! He knew his spots well and was quick to keep our lines baited and in the water! He was quick on the camera for those special moments, and I enjoyed his excitement when we'd reel them in! Also enjoyed how he allowed us to view the other wildlife too. Everything was amazing! - Jimmy G. 2/18/18

Feb 18, 2018 by Sylvia F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Food and accommodations great. Atmosphere so inviting and relaxing. And Capt. Steve Boldt is the best guide ever! - Sylvia F. 2/18/18


----------

